# ERA (Paris) Pro Expedition Sleds Available



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

Great tip. Just had my local True Value bring one in from the warehouse.


----------



## Andy Lee (Jan 14, 2013)

*nice kayak,dinghys and whitewater rafts topics*

nice kayak,dinghys and whitewater rafts topics, so gladto find such forums; hoping can find many friends here


----------

